# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Overgewicht en zwanger worden

## dani86

hallo
ik ben daniella (22 jaar) en heb 2 jaar een relatie met ruud (23) 
wij zijn bezig voor een kleintje (al langer dan 1 jaar) en ik ben 160cm en weeg momenteel 89,2 kilo (ben al 6,5 kilo afgevallen)
dit door te fitnessen en meer fruit te eten en meer regelmaat met eten. alhoewel het de laatste 2 weken erg moeilijk is om vol te houden

heb momenteel een grote dip want het ziekenhuis gaat pas een behandeling starten als ik 75 kilo weeg. dat is behoorlijk veel wat ik moet afvallen en zie het momenteel niet meer zitten
zijn er mensen die ondanks hun overgwicht en regelmatige cyclus zwanger zijn geworden??

groetjes
dani

----------


## douwina

hoi daniella

ik ben douwina ben 27 jaar moeder van 2 kids en de derde is op komst.
ik ben met mijn 2 de zwangerschap 10 bijgekomen en die zitten er nu nog aan dus ik ben momenteel 80 kilo en ben 170 lang.ik hem een regelmatige cyclus en ben ik april dit jaar gestopt met de pil en in juni 08 zwanger geworden.maar ik weet wel ik moet er zelf ook opletten !! te zwaar is ook niet goed! want dan kun je soms heel moeilijk zwanger worden. ik weet er zelf alles van af want toen ik nog geen kids had weegde ik 100 kilo en we waren toen ook al 2,5 jaar bezig met kids krijgen en toen ben ik naar de huisarts gewest en die heeft mij toen op dieeet gezet en ik voel mij nu weer prima .

ik hoop dat je hier wat aan hebt en anders hoor ik het wel.

groeten, douwina

----------


## peti2209

Hoi Daniella,

Ik ben moeder van 2 kids en ben 1.68 en woog toen ik naar het ziekenhuis ging omdat spontaan zwanger raken moeilijk was 105 kg. Ik ben toen wel naar de dietiste gegaan omdat ze vertelde dat het wel invloed heeft op het zwanger raken.Ben toen 19 kilo afgevallen. In eindhoven hebben ze me toen geholpen, ben met de eerste zwangerschap 20 kilo aangekomen maar dat was toen we kwamen voor de tweede geen punt om niet te gaan starten met de behandeling. Ik zou de moed zeker niet opgeven en als je je daar niet begrepen voelt , ik weet niet waar je woont, maar misschien is er wel een ander ziekenhuis in de buurt die wel begrip tonen en je wel helpen. 

Groetjes Monique.

----------

